# 2x 27 Zoll oder 1x 34 Zoll



## Melcat (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche einen oder zwei neue Monitore, da mein Bildschirm so langsam den Geist aufgibt.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Bis 850 Euro

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ich habe einen 22 Zoll Bildschirm und einen 27 Zoll, beides TN. Allerdings ist der erste schon sehr alt und zieht bei schwarzen Schriften starke Schlieren und der andere geht im Betrieb immer wieder aus.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Derzeit eine GTX 670

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Programmieren und Gaming (LoL, Minecraft, Anno 1404, Diablo 3, etwas BF4)

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
IPS sowie >= 1440p

Meine Frage ist nun, ob es besser ist sich zwei Bildschirme zuzulegen oder ob eher der LG 34UM95-P geeigneter wäre. Mir ist bewusst, dass ich für 1440p mit meiner derzeitigen Grafikkarte nicht hinkommen werde, daher habe ich noch eine neue GTX970/980 mit eingeplant.


----------



## rellikemmiT (4. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

also ich bin von 3 x 22" auf den LG 34UM95-P umgestiegen und bin absolut begeistert! Kann ihn nur empfehlen, angenehme größe und wirklich gute Bildqualität. Und hast halt den Vorteil das du im  Gegensatz zu Multiscreen keine störenden Bildschirmränder hast!

Gruß


----------



## xardius (5. Dezember 2014)

Bedenke auch das du Spiele i.d.R. nicht über 2 Monitore spielen kannst.

Dort brauchst du fast immer 3 Monitore. Was auch sinn macht denn wer will schon direkt auf nen schwarzen Rahmen starren?

Habe selber übrigens auch den 34 Zoll LG und bin auch begeistert davon


----------



## Melcat (5. Dezember 2014)

Ja genau kein Rand ist eben der Vorteil des LG. Allerdings habe ich auch diesen Bildschirm gefunden. Liegt zwar etwas überm Budget, allerdings scheint dort der Rahmen auch sehr schmal zu sein. Zwei 27er sind nochmals etwas größer als ein 34er. Für Spiele stört es mich nicht wenn nur ein Bildschirm genutzt werden würde, das habe ich jetzt auch so.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2014)

2 Monitore finde ich persönlich nicht so gut, entweder 3 Monitore oder 21:9.


----------



## Melcat (6. Dezember 2014)

Gut dann werden es 34 Zoll  Reicht eine GTX970 bei meinen Anforderungen oder sollte es schon eine GTX980 sein?


----------



## xSauklauex (6. Dezember 2014)

Bei so einer Auflösung musst du auf SLI setzten wenn du was gescheitest möchtest und das sprengt dein Budget 

Wenn SLI dann 2x970


----------



## Melcat (6. Dezember 2014)

Ist wirklich SLI notwendig? Ich spiele ja hauptsächlich nur Anno 1404, LoL, Minecraft und Diablo 3. Battlefield spiele ich nur selten und dort kann die Qualität dann auch etwas reduziert werden. Leider habe ich bislang noch kaum Benchmarks mit der 3440x1440 Auflösung gefunden, um mir selbst davon ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2014)

D3 läuft bei mir in 4K DSR mit ner GTX 980 auf ca 90fps. 
Und 3440x1440 ist ein ganzes Stück anspruchloser. 
LoL funktioniert meine ich eh nicht in 21:9 und wird glaube sogar schon als cheaten angesehen.


----------



## rellikemmiT (6. Dezember 2014)

aufwändige AA - modi oder dsr wirste mit einer gtx970 nicht nutzen können aber ansonsten reichts sicher für deine bevorzugten spiele

LoL kann man in 21:9 spielen ist aber eher gewöhnungsbedürftig wie ich finde  hatte da bis jetzt aber noch keine probleme das das als cheaten erkannt wurde


----------



## Melcat (6. Dezember 2014)

Sonst nehme ich halt eine GTX 980. Ich hab ein Be Quiet Straigt Power E7 480W und als CPU einen i7-3770k. Das sollte doch dann auch vom Netzteil noch passen?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hol dir lieber ein neues NT.
Deins ist schon ziemlich alt und nicht für heutige Hardware gedacht.


----------

